# Overcoming Lust in a Sex-Crazed World - New Book



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 9, 2005)

Dear Friends,

With the epidemic of lust ever escalating in our sex-crazed culture, we need all the biblical help we can muster. I have had many emails from A Puritan's Mind inquirers asking me "What can I do to battle lust?" And, "Is m*sturbation a sin?" My new work, "Overcoming Lust in a Sex-Crazed World" will be a help to answer those questions.

Chapters include:

Society and Sex
What is lust?
Exchanging Identities
What does the Bible say about M*sturbation?
p0rnography in All Forms
The Myth of Fantasy
Remedies for Lust and Advances in Purity
Why do Christian men Suffer from Lust?

It is a study book with questions at the end of each chapter.

The book is written for Christian Men who are struggling with lust and desire to overcome it.

Information on the book can be found here:
http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/OvercomingLust.htm

[Edited on 9-10-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 9, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Peter (Sep 9, 2005)

Other good books on sanctification/mortification in general:

Mortification of Sin/ Mortified Christian - Owen/Love. Both on Ro 8:13, a lot of overlap.
Overcoming the World - Joel Beeke
Evil of Evils - Burroughs. parts are repetitive but some of the thoughts he has on the evil of sin are quite profound. Haven't finished it quite yet.
Precious Remedies for Satan's devices - Brooks. Parts I've read are good.
Every (young) man's battle - good focuses specifically on lust.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 9, 2005)

Matt,

Thank you for your hard work on this new publication. I've just ordered a copy, along with "A Simple Overview of Covenant Theology". Recently, God has graciously granted me a noticable advance in sexual purity as a result of the help and support received by other men here on PB. I'm looking foward to solidifying this progress into further advance as I read and prayerfully study your book!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 9, 2005)

I need to read all the books on this that I can.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 9, 2005)

... prayer with fasting, running 30 miles per week, and cold showers help too!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ... prayer with fasting, running 30 miles per week, and cold showers help too!



I wish I had a portable, hovering, cold shower I could take with me everywhere.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 9, 2005)

... Gabe, I'm 45 (read: things have slowed waaaayyyyy down) and my experience is still similar. Much of this fight is learning to trust to God's faithfulness in our sanctification even when our senses are being stimulated due to no fault of own own. We need the "abundance of grace and the gift of righteousness" (Romans 5:18b) to abound toward us!

[Edited on 9-10-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 10, 2005)

I tried to make it a "simple" book, but also one that is "in your face." In other words, there is no use in trying. 

Yoda - there is no try, there is only do. 

Its a "let's understand the problem" and then "be real about overcoming lust."

Anyone who reads it, give me some feedback. Everything can always be improved.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ... prayer with fasting, running 30 miles per week, and cold showers help too!



Remember - there is a differeence between dealing with the heart issue (which is what lust is all about) and removing triggers. We have to be sure we do not simply "mortify the flesh" but also walk in the Spirit.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 12, 2005)

AMEN on the heart being the issue Matt. What you quote from me was an attempt at truth blended with exaggerated humor - as in how many of us on PB can _actually_ run 30 miles per week.


----------



## Peter (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> AMEN on the heart being the issue Matt. What you quote from me was an attempt at truth blended with exaggerated humor - as in how many of us on PB can _actually_ run 30 miles per week.



1 Cor9:27 But I keep under my body, and bring it into subjection


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> AMEN on the heart being the issue Matt. What you quote from me was an attempt at truth blended with exaggerated humor - as in how many of us on PB can _actually_ run 30 miles per week.



I read it as 30 "minutes" not miles giving you the benefit of the doubt!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

A very needful contribution in our day. Thanks, Matt! 



> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Other good books on sanctification/mortification in general:
> 
> Mortification of Sin/ Mortified Christian - Owen/Love. Both on Ro 8:13, a lot of overlap.
> ...



Also J.C. Ryle's Thoughts for Young Men.

Psalm 119.9 Wherewithal shall a young man cleanse his way? by taking heed thereto according to thy word.


----------



## just_grace (Sep 13, 2005)

*...*



> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Dear Friends,
> 
> With the epidemic of lust ever escalating in our sex-crazed culture, we need all the biblical help we can muster. I have had many emails from A Puritan's Mind inquirers asking me "What can I do to battle lust?" And, "Is m*sturbation a sin?" My new work, "Overcoming Lust in a Sex-Crazed World" will be a help to answer those questions.
> ...



Glad you found it helpful Matthew.


----------



## BrianBowman (Sep 24, 2005)

Matthew,

I've received your book and it is most EXCELLENT. It is at once penetrating and compassionate, revealing much depth and clarity on the important elements of this crucial topic. I could only wish that this book + the necessary local church/accoutability partner support had been around 25 years ago in my life. The Church at large has been in massive denial concerning the grave impact on the family and the Church addressed in your book. Of particular note, is the whole way that a man's overcoming of lust ultimately reveals the depth of his love for Jesus Christ and ultmiately whether or not he is even regenerate. From this it is also evident that only the Reformed view of salvation (i.e. _all_ of God's grace) can possiblty provide the foundation necessary to overcome lust and live in the purity that obedience to the Gospel of Jesus Christ demands.


Thanks Again,


Brian

[Edited on 9-24-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------

